# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  طريقه فعاله لازاله البثور نهائيا

## امام اباتي

*

ماسك طبيعى لتخلص من البثـــور ع البشرة 


تنتظر بعض السيدات مناسبة خاصة بفارغ الصبر، ويتجهزن لهذه المناسبة بالثياب  الجديدة وتهيئة الطلة المتوقعة لهن، إلا أن بعضهن قد يصاب بخيبة أمل إذا  فاجأتها  البثور   قبيل وقت المناسبة بقليل.
skin care tips | Herbal Skin Cleansing Cream.. | online

ولمن عانت مثل هذا الأمر، أو تخشى من وقوعه نقدم كيف التخلص من  البثور   المفاجئة.

1. أولا يجب أن تحددي نوع البثرة التي ظهرت.
skin care tips | The Effects of Pool Chlorine on Skin.. | online

2. إذا كانت ذات رأس أسود، قومي بتغطيتها ومحيطها بقناع طيني، لأن الطين  يعمل على سحب الزيوت والجلد الميت بشكل طبيعي، وهي المواد التي يتكون منها  الرأس الأسود للبثرة، انتظري حتى يجف الطين، واستعملي أشرطة التخلص من  الرؤوس السوداء المتوفرة في الأسواق بعد ترطيب المنطقة ببعض الماء، ضعي بعض  الثلج عليها للتخلص من الورم ثم ضعي الماكياج كالمعتاد.
المصدر 
skin care tips | The Effects of Pool Chlorine on Skin.. | online

3. إذا كانت البصرة ذات رأس أبيض، قومي بتغطيتها بقطعة قماش نظيفة مبللة  بماء ساخن قدر الإمكان، اتركيها عدة دقائق، ثم اسحبي السائل الأبيض منها،  ضعي أصابعك حول قطعة ورق نظيف واضغطي عليها لتنفجر أو قومي بثقبها برأس  دبوس معقم، ضعي الثلج عليها مباشرة حتى لا تصبح حمراء أو منتفخة، ثم ضعي  الماكياج كالمعتاد. 
المصدر 
skin care tips | The Effects of Pool Chlorine on Skin.. | online

4. إذا تحولت البثرة إلى انتفاخ أحمر، فلا أمل لك إلا وضع الثلج والقليل من كريم إخفاء العيوب لإخفاء الإحمرار.
skin care tips | The Effects of Pool Chlorine on Skin.. | online

*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
ومشكور كتييييييييير امام علي النصائح الغالية
*

----------

